# Escambia river



## 2yaks (Mar 28, 2016)

Two of us fished around the mouth of the escambia, Carolina rig with DOA and Berkeley shrimp. Just let the current and wind push us down and into the bay a few times. Probably about 2 hours with our bait in the water. Pulled up a total of 7 catfish all around a foot in length, give our take a few inches. ALSO, where in escambia bay can I find flounder?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

There was a time that the upper bay was full of flounder. I caught them for 20 yrs from Jim's to Garçon point. Haven't been able to catch enough to make it worth going since Ivan. Not sure why but I blame the giggers.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> There was a time that the upper bay was full of flounder. I caught them for 20 yrs from Jim's to Garçon point. Haven't been able to catch enough to make it worth going since Ivan. Not sure why but I blame the giggers.


Bay rapers ! Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Bay rapers ! Lol




Never a raper, but sometimes a tease!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds like Hardhead catfish (Saltwater cats)


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Ooops...wrong thread


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Try around the i10 and try to use bull Minnows or finger mullet.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

specktackler57 said:


> Try around the i10 and try to use bull Minnows or finger mullet.




Yeah and if you catch any pm me.


----------



## 2yaks (Mar 28, 2016)

Any more suggestions to get some flounder in my cooler?


----------

